# My Husky



## Chrome (Feb 16, 2007)

Baxter (rubbish name) But I just thought id share him with you!

















He ran away once a few months ago, Huskys are well known for not being very loyal... ive got a map of his run...






The red circle is my house, the red line is where I cycled after him, the green line is where a truck full of marines drove after him and the pink line is where i chased him around the park with the park security and finally caught and took him home.

Bastard dog.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2007)

He looks like a great boy. Look forward to when I get a dog.


----------



## Chrome (Feb 16, 2007)

he hasnt been lovely today. Acting up on his walk and hes been playing a bit rough. He likes to think hes boss and my mum is the "alpha" so since shes been away hes been trying to take over. I literally have to hold him back on walks with all my weight sometimes, I can hang off the lead when hes pulling.

other than that hes a lovely dog :roll:


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2007)

My mom hates dogs because our new dog we got about 3 years ago (kristy) a pug she never was house trained and she poops and pees everywhere. She is 6 years old she was raised by a breeder who kept her in a cage all her life.


----------



## Chrome (Feb 16, 2007)

Baxter is good in that sence... he is very house proud, doesnt do anything in the garden let alone the house! Just means you have loads to pick up later. Im not actually a dog person, im more a cat person if anything but hey... im not complaining, ive always liked the idea of my own wolf dog haha. I was brought up with dogs just like the intelligence and idependance of cats better.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2007)

same with my mom i personally like cats to.


----------



## rebirthflame (Feb 16, 2007)

hes beautifull, if i get a dog if will definetly be a husky


----------



## Ian (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice husky! We have always been into this kind of dog, we have kept samoyeds in the past, and recently got a Japanese Akita, and she is just beautiful!

Will get some pix up later.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

